# Endosocopy & colonoscopy together, a breeze



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I had both an endoscopy and colonoscopy together.I told the GI that I had problems swallowing big pills and he'd have to knock me out. He did.If he hadn't told me after I'd had an endo, I'd not have known - before, during or after. It was only after, I realized my lipstick had been removed and I hadn't known. Amazing. (I always put minimal makeup on, even for procedures, makes me feel more human and better after!)Also interesting is the fact that he must have given me enough but only enough to completely knock me out for the endo but I was semi-awake for part of the colonoscopy (done after the endo, I assume.) I know that because, when he said to me, look, there it is, I did look, and then he said, I'm now going to the rectum. I looked at that too. Cool. But then I must have gone to sleep again and I took a about an hour being dozey in the recovery room. Oh, before, I was also given IV while I waited (I'm hypoglacemic) and I waited in a great leather or leather-like chair with feet up and a view - the Hudson River with boats on it. What a vista. Very quiet. Almost surreal. Almost worth going to a hospital not near me because it was the only way to get a fast colonoscopy with my GI who operated there that day.O


----------

